# Traduzione "L'infinito non basta"



## Silviagre

Ciao a tutti!
Come potrei tradurre in francese la frase "L'infinito non basta mai", o "L'infinito non è mai abbastanza"? In un linguaggio abbastanza informale..
Grazie!!


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition :
_Trop n'est jamais trop_


----------



## frites

Ciao ; pourquoi pas "l'infini ne suffit pas" ? As-tu un contexte ?


----------



## Silviagre

frites said:


> Ciao ; pourquoi pas "l'infini ne suffit pas" ? As-tu un contexte ?




Avevo trovato questo, ma pensavo fosse troppo formale!
Allora va benissimo, Grazie! Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, ce dernier est très bien. 
Pour le précédent, un rectificatif correctif, il est préférable de dire : 
_Trop n'est jamais __assez._


----------



## itka

_L'infini, c'est jamais assez !_
_L'infini, ça suffit pas !_


----------

